# neon breading



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

im looking into breeding neons does anyone have any tips or advice??


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer them battered over breaded.... Then deep fry them. 

Unless you mean breeding, in which case, i have no idea


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

With neons, it all starts with the water. Do you have a source of soft water?


----------



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah soft water isnt too hard to find i read that rain waters the best thing to use?????


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

Summer said:


> I prefer them battered over breaded.... Then deep fry them.
> 
> Unless you mean breeding, in which case, i have no idea



breaded scampi is good.....but being serious thats the best post ive read in ages!!!!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like mine grilled but you have to take the biggest ones and skewer them to make neon kabobs.They burn easy so best to flip em a few times.


Nah breeding them if your water is right they will do so on their own.I think they are egg scatterers?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

kabobs?!

yeah they scatter so gota remove the parents or they'll all get eaten.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kabobs Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Wacky (Apr 21, 2012)

If they are scattered ...... can you get them smothered and scattered like they do them Hash Browns ..... but I really love Neons!!!


----------

